# leiser Controller gesucht.



## xeranova (14. Oktober 2014)

Suche ein Controller für den pc, bei dem die Anschläge nicht zu hören sind. Da der pc im Wohnzimmer steht und von meinem alten Controller meine Frau verrückt wird. Kennt jemand eins das nicht zu teuer ist und die Anschläge leise sind. Wäre super wenn es so viele tasten wie der ps Controller hätte.  

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. Oktober 2014)

uff

ich hab noch nie von jemanden gehört das er sein Gamepad zu laut findet.
Hab aus Spaß grad mal meinen Dualshock 3 genommen, also ich nehm da wirklich kaum irgendwelche Störgeräusche wahr.
Aber wie will man das auch beurteilen? Geht ja keiner mit nem DB Messgerät an nem Controller.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Oktober 2014)

Das XBox 360 Pad gibts für den PC und es hat keine Klapperbuttons, wie die PS3-Gamepads.
Nur die Schultertasten sind etwas lauter, wenn sie zurückschnellen.

Ganz ohne Krach geht es aber nicht.


----------



## Kerkilabro (14. Oktober 2014)

Frauen....stell deine Frau doch einfach raus....Problem gelöst


----------



## xeranova (14. Oktober 2014)

Sorry aber der Spruch über meine Frau lass ich nicht zu. Will nicht wissen wo du nervig bist. Omg.


----------



## xeranova (14. Oktober 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Das XBox 360 Pad gibts für den PC und es hat keine Klapperbuttons, wie die PS3-Gamepads.
> Nur die Schultertasten sind etwas lauter, wenn sie zurückschnellen.
> 
> Ganz ohne Krach geht es aber nicht.



Hab so ein Teil von dem laden gamestop und das klappert übel. Alles Plastik halt. Deswegen frag ich. Darum fragte ich ja welches gute tasten ohne die Geräusche hat.


----------



## shadie (14. Oktober 2014)

Geräusche wirst du leider echt immer haben.

Der Xbox 360 Controller ist für den PC einer der besten aber auch der macht Geräusche.

Ganz lautlos ist nicht machbar.

Bzgl. störender Geräusche, da kann ich mitfühlen, mein PS4 Controller quietscht bei den Schultertasten, das ist richtig nervtötend.


----------



## IDempiree (14. Oktober 2014)

360 Controller wenn der auch zu laut ist PC gleich in ein anders Zimmer stellen wenn die Frau im Wohnzimmer bleiben soll... ein Mann brauch eh seinen Freiraum, erst recht beim zocken!


----------



## thegesuser (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den Xbox One Controller für Windows. Hatte vorher den Xbox 360 Controller, welcher auch seeehrr seehr gut war, aber der One ist noch einen Tick besser. Dagegen sehen Sonys Controller alt aus. Und außerdem werden Die Xbox Controller von so gut wie jedem Spiel unterstützt. 

Jedoch gibt es bisher für den One-Controller keinen vollkommen offiziellen Treiber, "nur" den von Major Nelson's (Larry Hryb's) Blog, welcher jedoch auch sehr gut seinen Dienst tut.


----------



## xActionx (15. Oktober 2014)

Dein Fehler liegt darin den Controller wechseln zu wollen


----------



## xeranova (15. Oktober 2014)

Warum soll das ein Fehler sein wenn die tasten nicht gut sind und wie Plastik klingt das man gegeneinander schlägt.gibt es hier noch normale Leute oder ist das Forum nicht mehr so Top?


----------



## xActionx (16. Oktober 2014)

xeranova schrieb:


> Warum soll das ein Fehler sein wenn die tasten nicht gut sind und wie Plastik klingt das man gegeneinander schlägt.gibt es hier noch normale Leute oder ist das Forum nicht mehr so Top?


 
Sarkasmus ist nich so deine Stärke oder? ^^


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (16. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, aber ich muss dem TE da Recht geben; besonders qualifiziert sind die meisten Aussagen hier nicht


----------



## xeranova (16. Oktober 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Sarkasmus ist nich so deine Stärke oder? ^^



Was meine Familie angeht nicht. Und erst recht nicht wenn man nach Hilfe fragt und nur blöde Kommentare zum Großteil kommen.


----------



## shadie (16. Oktober 2014)

xeranova schrieb:


> Was meine Familie angeht nicht. Und erst recht nicht wenn man nach Hilfe fragt und nur blöde Kommentare zum Großteil kommen.


 
Bin ich der selben Meinung, Witze über Frauen brauch man hier nicht vom Stapel lassen.

Was aber dein Controller Problem angeht, du wirst leider echt nix besseres finden als den 360er Controller.
Die Noname Teile sind noch größerer Plastikschrott.
PS4 Controller neigen gerne zum Quietschen

Den Xbox One Controller kannste mal testen, glaube aber nicht, dass der noch leiser als der 360er ist...


----------



## xeranova (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab den x360 geholt mit Kabel. Der ist super alle Games Laufen ohne Probleme beste controller weg ich finde und 35 Euro ist ein angenehmer Preis dafür.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2014)

Habe den in Wireless und meine Frau beschwert sich eigentlich nur wenn der Controller vibriert.
Ansonsten ist der echt leise im Vergleich zu Logitech und Sony Controllern.


----------

